#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which Characters death in the video game made you emotional?

## Bhavya

Developers have tried to create games that would impact gamers on an emotional level. Emotions, Such as joy, anger, fear and sadness are fairly easy to provoke with the correct mixture of atmospheres and characters. As a gamer, you might felt those emotions while playing your favourite video games.

I would like to know which video game death made you emotional?

----------

